# Train Tressel Fishing



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Anybody else fish off the 12th Ave train tressel? I heard the croakers were biting there right now. Only bad part is all the boats passing underneath cutting you off and having to hold your ears when the trains go by.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

You Better Hold on to More Than Your Ears if You are Fishing Off the Tressel When the Train Comes By.:moon


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

do you mean 17th????


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

No... they croak. If they sucked we'd all be fishing there!


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *hossfly (9/25/2008)*Dude Croakers suck


Not if you are catching themto usefor bait. It is hard to beat a big croaker or pigfish for bottom fishing.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

no but i'm thinking about takin the little raft through there this weekend, if i get me a trolling motor.. I bet that things gonna do 5mph's or more.


----------



## Wonderdog (Oct 2, 2008)

Croakers? I used to fish for them in the bay all day long. Float along and catch 1-2 pounders, have a few beers, fill up a great big ice chest with them then run over to Allen Williams and swap them for red snapper. Ahh, the good old days.


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

> *hjorgan (9/25/2008)*No... they croak. If they sucked we'd all be fishing there!


Nice!:clap


----------

